# Calcium Chloride Flakes to H2O ratio



## skeleton2135 (Nov 14, 2010)

I want to play around with some small batches(20 gals) brine mixes and want to know what ratio water to flakes do I mix. Don't know why I have 150# of dry flakes sitting around, but, I do. Is there anything else I should add to this. My intention is to use it on a select few customers sidewalks to see how it performs. After my learning curve, I could see going to a spray system in the future. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

I know there is a thread on here that list that info, but can't remember exactly where? I think it's like 2.8 pounds per gallon? Maybe buy a hydrometer and tube and measure/mix until you get it right?


----------



## skeleton2135 (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks Kubota, I read till my head popped. I knew I saw that number too now that you said it. I just tried to go back and find it and I couldn't. Any additives to add to this? And, what would their purpose be? I thought they mentioned a stabilizer or something, Maybe even a rust preventative?


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

Farmers around here use calcium flakes and water to fill back tires of farm tractors for added weight/traction. I believe the wt. per gallon comes out to be over 10 lbs.

It doesn't freeze, but it does rust the heck out of rims if the tube leaks.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Probably a corrosion inhibator. Liquid salt or cal chloride is brutal on metals. I use a mix of salt brine and cal chloride 90/10. Works great but corrosive as H___. Water being 8.3 lb/gal and 2.8 lb of flake would be 11.1 lb/gal. The salt brine is 10.66 lb/gal. You want to end up with a 32% solution but I'm not sure what the specific grvity rating will be. I can test my liquidow for a reading if you need to know for sure.


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Kubota 8540;1126669 said:


> I know there is a thread on here that list that info, but can't remember exactly where? I think it's like 2.8 pounds per gallon? Maybe buy a hydrometer and tube and measure/mix until you get it right?


bingo



Kubota 8540;1126762 said:


> Probably a corrosion inhibator. Liquid salt or cal chloride is brutal on metals. I use a mix of salt brine and cal chloride 90/10. Works great but corrosive as H___. Water being 8.3 lb/gal and 2.8 lb of flake would be 11.1 lb/gal. The salt brine is 10.66 lb/gal. You want to end up with a 32% solution but I'm not sure what the specific grvity rating will be. I can test my liquidow for a reading if you need to know for sure.


32% solution should read approx. 1.322 sg
What percent of calcium is in your flake?
Hope you dont have di-hydrate or hexahydrate cacl2


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

deicepro;1126772 said:


> bingo
> 
> 32% solution should read approx. 1.322 sg
> What percent of calcium is in your flake?
> Hope you dont have di-hydrate or hexahydrate cacl2


Forgot....... you were probably the one that posted that info back when..... :laughing: I'm 6'-3" wish my memory was,


----------



## skeleton2135 (Nov 14, 2010)

I believe it was 70%. Too full from turducken to go to shop to look


----------



## skeleton2135 (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks to all the helpers, not so much to the haters.
Mods please close


----------

